# Kato unitrack?



## vtecnturbo (Dec 24, 2009)

i purchased a atlas trainman starter set. i have my 4x8 plywood & foam on top. i'm leaning toward the kato unitrack. i will probaly change the layout around a few times over the life of the table. since this is my first im not too hard about exact detals. my question is could I power the kato track with the atlas power pack? or would i have to get special connectors?
could i combine atlas true track and kato unitrack together or they would not connect?


----------

